# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Mασσαλία [Μassalia, Bretagne]

## Ellinis

Μιας και οι φίλοι avenger και καπετάν σταμάτης έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ, με αφορμή την εμφάνιση του σε αυτό το βίντεο που ανέβασε ο paroskayak, ας μαζέψουμε εδώ ο,τι έχουμε στο φόρουμ για το πλοίο αυτό.




> από τους πρωτοπόρους της πάλαι ποτέ ένδοξης ΕΛΜΕΣ
> 
> MASSALIA.jpg


Και η ιστορία του με δύο λόγια.
Nαυπηγήθηκε το 1936 ως BRETAGNE για τη γραμμή Όσλο-Αντβέρπη της Fred Olsen Line.
Η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ το αγόρασε το 1958 και ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Μασσαλία-Γένοβα-Πειραιάς-Λεμεσσό-Βυρηττό-Πορτ Σαιντ-Αλεξάνδρεια, γραμμή που η εταιρία εξυπηρετούσε από τη σύσταση της.
Παροπλίστηκε το 1967 και διαλύθηκε το 1974 στην Ελευσίνα. 
Πιθανότατα φαίνεται η πρύμνη του σε αυτή τη φωτο με παροπλισμένα πλοία στην Κυνόσουρα.

Στη ιστοσελίδα timetableimages.com υπάρχει αρκετό υλικό για τα παλιά πλοία της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ. Για το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του, από μπροσούρα της εταιρείας.

hml60si3.jpg

hml60si4.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## avenger

Φίλε Ellinis ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Και το πλοίο σε διαφήμιση πίσω στη δεκαετία του 60.

Στη διαφήμιση αναφέρονται και τα φορτηγά της της ΕΛΜΕΣ που έφερναν βόλτα όλη την Ερυθρά.

massar1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Συνεισφέρω κι εγώ με μια φωτογραφία του Μασσαλία.

O166.jpg

Η φωτογραφία είναι από διαφημιστική καρτποστάλ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Massalia of ELMES

Massalia ELMES.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*Massalia (HML: 1958-1974)*
Πηγή : http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html#anchor147300 
Massalia was built as the Bretagne (3) by Akers Mek. Verksted, Oslo, in 1937 for the Fred Olsen Line route Oslo-Antwerp. Following the loss of both 1938 sisters Black Prince (1) and Black Watch (1) during the war, she replaced them on the Oslo-Newcastle from 1945. In 1958 Bretagne (3) was sold to Hellenic Mediterranean Lines, Piraeus, and renamed Massalia. She served on a route Marseille-Genoa-Piraeus-Limassol-Beirut-Port Said-Alexandria-Piraeus-Genoa-Marseille until 1967 when she was laid up. She was scrapped in 1974.  
*Official Hellenic Mediterranean Lines postcards of Massalia.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To 1958 η ΕΛΜΕΣ σε μια προσπαθεια εκσυγχρονισμου του στολου της αντικαθιστα το θρυλικο ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ το οποιο πωλειται για σκραπ, με το πολυτελες Νορβηγικο πλοιο ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ..._
Massalia H.M.L.jpg
_Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Massalia of ELMES
> 
> Massalia ELMES.jpg


The same white!


Massalia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και σε μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του Rickard Sahlsten, σημαιοστολισμένο στον Πειραιά και με το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Διαπούλη να φαίνεται αριστερά του.

massalia_1937_1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Όντως εξαιρετική η φωτογραφία του Rickard Sahlsten

----------


## Ellinis

Ναυπηγημένο για τη Fred Olsen Line, το πλοίο έφερε -όπως όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας- ένα ανάγλυφο άγαλμα στην πλώρη του.
Στην περίπτωση του BRETAGNE το άγαλμα απεικόνιζε μια Γαλλίδα αγρότισα με ένα καλάθι φρούτα στο κεφάλι. Όταν πουλήθηκε στην Ελ.Μες η Γαλλίδα μεταφέρθηκε στο κτίριο της εταιρίας όπου και παραμένει (φωτο παρακάτω)

Image2.jpg
πηγή

Και ως BRETAGNE όταν ταξίδευε στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα, με το ακρόπλωρο να είναι εμφανές : 
bretagne_1937_2.jpg
πηγή Όπου υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ναυπηγημένο για τη Fred Olsen Line, το πλοίο έφερε -όπως όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας- ένα ανάγλυφο άγαλμα στην πλώρη του.
> Στην περίπτωση του BRETAGNE το άγαλμα απεικόνιζε μια Γαλλίδα αγρότισα με ένα καλάθι φρούτα στο κεφάλι. Όταν πουλήθηκε στην Ελ.Μες η Γαλλίδα μεταφέρθηκε στο κτίριο της εταιρίας όπου και παραμένει (φωτο παρακάτω)
> 
> Image2.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> Και ως BRETAGNE όταν ταξίδευε στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα, με το ακρόπλωρο να είναι εμφανές : 
> bretagne_1937_2.jpg
> πηγή Όπου υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτο.


Κατά την συνήθη πρακτική της Fred Olsen Line να τοποθετεί αγαλματάκια ή ανάγλυφους θυρεούς στις πλώρες των πλοίων της όπως στα παλιά Braemar, Blenheim, Black Prince, Black Watch κλπ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ναυπηγημένο για τη Fred Olsen Line, το πλοίο έφερε -όπως όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας- ένα ανάγλυφο άγαλμα στην πλώρη του.
> Στην περίπτωση του BRETAGNE το άγαλμα απεικόνιζε μια Γαλλίδα αγρότισα με ένα καλάθι φρούτα στο κεφάλι. Όταν πουλήθηκε στην Ελ.Μες η Γαλλίδα μεταφέρθηκε στο κτίριο της εταιρίας όπου και παραμένει (φωτο παρακάτω)
> 
> Image2.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> Και ως BRETAGNE όταν ταξίδευε στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα, με το ακρόπλωρο να είναι εμφανές : 
> bretagne_1937_2.jpg
> πηγή Όπου υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτο.


 
Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία από κάθε άποψη.
Ο ¶ρης συχνά μας καταπλήσσει είτε με τις φωτογραφίες του είτε με τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνει.
Πάντα τέτοια

----------


## Ellinis

Καιως ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ σε διαφήμιση της δεκαετίας του '60 με το μαύρο χρώμα ακόμη.
Mε τη χαρακτηριστική τρίαινα που εμφανιζόταν και στις προπολεμικές διαφημίσεις της "Ακτοπλοϊα Ελλάδος", δηλαδή του πρόγονου της Ελ.Μες.

masalia.jpg

----------


## Dimitris K.

ΕΛΜΕΣ Μασσαλια 1959

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό το βαπόρι είναι το πρώτο που θυμάμαι. Εν έτει 1963 πλαγιοδετημένο στον Πειραιά απέναντι από την οδό Σκουζέ εκεί που γίνονται τα έργα. Από τότε αρχίζει η καραβολατρεία μου. Μάλιστα νήπιο ακόμα δεν το πρόφερα καλά κ το έλεγα "Σαμαλία""!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το φορτηγοποσταλάκι Μασσαλία σε ακόμα ένα ταξίδι του ανά την Μεσόγειο.

Massalia_2.jpg



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Άραγε αυτό το παραλληλόγραμμο που στέκει στο μέσο του πρυμνιού ιστού να ήταν "πανί" για προβολή ταινιών;
Νομίζω πως σε κάποιο άλλο πλοίο της εποχής εκείνης το είχαμε ξαναδεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάπως μακρυά κ ψηλά δεν είναι αυτή η οθόνη; Να υποθέσουμε ότι οι θεατές παρακολουθούσαν από το κατάστρωμα λέμβων;

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από επιχρωματισμένη καρτ ποστάλ της Γένοβας με το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ και ένα από τα ιταλικά Υ/Κ CONTE BIANCAMANO ή CONTE GRANDE. Tα Υ/Κ αποσύρθηκαν το 1960-61, το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ αγοράστηκε το 1958 οπότε έχουμε έτσι και μια περίπου χρονολόγηση της εικόνας.

massalia.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Άραγε αυτό το παραλληλόγραμμο που στέκει στο μέσο του πρυμνιού ιστού να ήταν "πανί" για προβολή ταινιών;
> Νομίζω πως σε κάποιο άλλο πλοίο της εποχής εκείνης το είχαμε ξαναδεί.


Το είχαμε δει ¶ρη στα αδελφά Αχιλλεύς-Αγαμέμνων την εποχή της Olympic Cruises.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ σε ένα slide της αμερικανίδας φωτογράφου Elva Hunting,  στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου τον Ιούλιο του 1960. Θα μπορούσε να είχε τίτλο "όταν υπήρχαν ακόμη ποστάλια"... Η βαρδιόλα στο πρώτο πλάνο μάλλον ανήκει στο ιταλικό ARBOREA που τη μετέφερε από τη Βενετία στον Πειραιά.

massalia.jpg 
massalia (2).jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ σε ένα slide της αμερικανίδας φωτογράφου Elva Hunting,  στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου τον Ιούλιο του 1960. Θα μπορούσε να είχε τίτλο "όταν υπήρχαν ακόμη ποστάλια"... Η βαρδιόλα στο πρώτο πλάνο μάλλον ανήκει στο ιταλικό ARBOREA που τη μετέφερε από τη Βενετία στον Πειραιά.
> 
> massalia.jpg 
> massalia (2).jpg
> πηγή


Θα συμπλήρωνα στον τίτλο "όταν υπήρχαν ακόμα φορτηγο-ποστάλια" γιατί η ατμόσφαιρα του φορτηγοποσταλιού με τους περιορισμένους χώρους επιβατών τα έκαναν ιδιαίτερα σε ατμόσφαιρα και σχεδόν από την πρώτη ημέρα όλοι έιχαν γνωρίσει όλους. Όσο και αν έλλειπαν οι πολλές πολυτέλειες στα καράβια αυτά, όπως π.χ πισίνα, καταστήματα, σινεμά, κλπ., είχαν την μαγεία των μικρών σαλονιών, μπαρ και τραπεζαρίας που ο κάθε επιβάτης χαιρετούσε τους συνταξιδιώτες του και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις γνώριζε ο ένας το μικρό όνομα του άλλου. Όσο δε για εξωτερικά καταστρώματα για χάζι.... Αυτό που παρατήρησα στην φωτογραφία είναι ότι ακόμα διατηρούσε την αρχική ξύλινη γέφυρά του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν ήξερα ότι το ΑRBOREA της Tirrenia είχε πιάσει Ελλάδα.Μάλλον σε ναύλωση στην Αdriatica δλδ εσωτερική μετακίνηση μέσα στην κρατική Finmare.
Tο πλοίο " τελείωσε" στο Πέραμα μου φαίνεται ως GOLDEN SUN.

----------


## Ellinis

Ξανακοίταξα τις φωτογραφίες και ίσως αυτές από τα καταστρώματα του ΑRBOREA να είναι από την Τυρηναϊκή. Οπότε η βαρδιόλα ίσως ανήκει στο ENOTRIA που επίσης εμφανίζεται στη σειρά των φωτογραφιών.

----------


## Maiandros

Φιλμάκι από το youtube, όπου στα πρώτα 2 λεπτά και κάτι...,έχουμε την χαρά ν'απολαύσουμε πλάνα του, πλαγιοδετημένου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, φορτηγοπόσταλου ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ να κατεβάζει με την βοήθεια γερανού φορτοεκφόρτωσης μικρό πουλμανάκι από το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης του.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=henRNtEKZZw

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλμάκι από το youtube, όπου στα πρώτα 2 λεπτά και κάτι...,έχουμε την χαρά ν'απολαύσουμε πλάνα του, πλαγιοδετημένου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, φορτηγοπόσταλου ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ να κατεβάζει με την βοήθεια γερανού φορτοεκφόρτωσης μικρό πουλμανάκι από το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης του.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=henRNtEKZZw


Φίλε μου Μaiandros, το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ  ήταν εν έτει 1963 η πρώτη μου ανάμνηση κ νήπιο τότε ,το έλεγα "Σαμαλία".
Ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο στην Ακτή Μιαούλη μεταξύ Σκουζέ κ Φιλελλήνων.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του BRETAGNE το 1939-40, με τη νορβηγική σημαία στα πλευρά σε ένδειξη της έως τότε ουδετερότητας της χώρας.

bretagne 1941.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Small and cozy, travelling in the 60&#180;ties

Massalia DP 1959.jpg

source - ebay international

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Small and cozy, travelling in the 60Β΄ties
> 
> Massalia DP 1959.jpg
> 
> source - ebay international


The first ship I could recognize,less than 4 years!

----------

